# Musa



## Crymic (Aug 12, 2006)

Sorta surprised not to see a thread about this movie o_o;;

I thought it was a fantastic epic movie sorta like Braveheart. I could almost see the whole movie being done as a D&D adventure. I worked at blockbuster for awhile and always suggested this movie to everybody who mentioned they like asian movies.


----------



## SFAM (Aug 17, 2006)

Musa was very well made.  I especially liked the adherance to multiple languages (no matter what language you speak, you'll need subtitles for this).  But WOW, what a violent movie! Blood guts and gore were definitely the order of the day.


----------



## Alurny (Dec 24, 2006)

Woo!
My number 1 film I have seen so far in my life.

I was looking at Ziyi Zhang's fimography and came across this straight to DVD (in the UK at least) release.

What a fantastic and powerful film. I have forced nearly everyone I know to sit and watch it. This film is a must see.

How cool is the mute. ^_^


----------



## sunnye (Jul 21, 2008)

wow!
cool!


----------

